# Post Contemporary Favorites



## Captainnumber36 (Jan 19, 2017)

Halcyon Sun by Jonathan Bailey Holland:






I put this on b/c it is going to be performed along with Beethoven's 2nd Symphony this Saturday at Cincinnati Music Hall and I am attending.

I like how the programs are pairing an old favorite with something contemporary. They did this at the last show I was at as well for The Eroica, but I forget what the modern work was.

I really enjoy the work above, it manages to be serene in all it's subtle tension; it's making me want to explore more contemporary music so I'm looking for some recommendations in this thread.

Thanks!

(this thread has different motivations than the other Contemporary Music thread on page 1 here; it's asking for more personal choices rather than what the statistics are giving us)

(please stick to naming specific works rather than composers)


----------

